# Check out my Band!



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

We are just starting to play some gigs, our first gig is actually next friday at a Battle of the Bands!!

Anyways, check out a quick video we did at band practice last week and let me know what you think.

Here is the video on youtube:
[YOUTUBE]sjQeVKpEd4c[/YOUTUBE]

If you like what you hear, please join our facebook group and learn how you can win free tickets!
The Watershed Year - Musician/Band - Genre: Melodic Punk - Hometown: London, ON - Record Label: None | Facebook


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

We hit the stage tomorrow at 9pm - London Music Hall!


----------

